# Ammonia emergency!



## Ann (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a tank that was used for housing a snake. I cleaned it thoroughly (at least I thought I did) and I have had nothing but a terrible ammonia problem since. I have recleaned the tank and treated it with ammolock. No help. Please, can anyone help me. Is there anything that will nutralize this tank?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Prime or better yet, Safe

Prime 
Safe


----------



## mochis (Feb 17, 2008)

Ann do you have anything in the tank?


----------



## jwurm (Feb 10, 2008)

> Ann do you have anything in the tank?


And at that, did you go through the proper cycling process?


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you for the info. Does prime and safe nutralize ammonia? Do you know why the ammolock didn't work? Thanks again, Ann


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, fish but I removed all decorations etc before I treated. Do you know anything that is a natural nutralizer like maybe vinegar or soda?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Ann said:


> Thank you for the info. Does prime and safe nutralize ammonia? Do you know why the ammolock didn't work? Thanks again, Ann


Yes, they do. Seachem also has an even stronger product I had forgot about called AmGuard:
AmGuard concentrate

There could be several factors at play here. (I'm not sure if there's a shelf life concern with Ammolock, for example.) Also, your test kit may even be giving you a false positive since certain types of kits will make some of the ammonia removal products release the ammonia back into the test sample. 
For more info on the topic, this page has some useful info: 
MultiTest: Ammonia

Also make sure not to scrub the filters or the gravel so clean, let the beneficial bacteria build up. Also consider dosing with Cycle or some other biological supplement to build up a bacteria colony to keep the ammonia out naturally.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2008)

jwurm said:


> And at that, did you go through the proper cycling process?


Just fish,and yes on the cycling. Thank you for helping.


----------



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

I too get frequent ammonia spikes but the ammolock works well for me. I have found that the master test kit by mardel gives a much more accurate reading. You can find them at your LFS and they run about $15 but they last for about 6 weeks and give temp and ph readings too. But you still need to do a 5 in 1 test occasionally. Oh I forgot, if you use a canister filter there is and ammonia pad that you can put in that helps. I have a Fluvall 205 and put it in the top media slot. Canisters are more expensive but def worth, look into into if you do not have one


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Ann said:


> Thank you for the info. Does prime and safe nutralize ammonia? Do you know why the ammolock didn't work? Thanks again, Ann



There is a danger in the ammonia lock products. Most test kits measure the total ammonia regardless if it is the dangerous free or saf(er) locked ammonia. So you add ammonia lock, still test ammonia and add more.

The danger is the products can (will) also lock up oxygen. So you can suffocate you fish even though the ammonia is safe.

The standard liquid test kits like API's ammonia test kit has the above property.


the seachem multi test ammonia test kit here:

Seachem. MultiTest: Ammonia

Tests for both free and total ammonia.

So I recommend you get that test kit to check your ammonia and any other test kit which measure both free and total ammonia. The add the ammonia lock for just the free not total ammonia.

Finally, Add fast growing plants like anacharis or vals. Healthy plants will rapidily suck out the ammonia from the tank.

Once you get the toxins out of the tank ammonia will drop to 0 in less that 24 hours.


my .02


----------

